

Clock Ticking On Pageflakes? - bootload
http://gigaom.com/2008/04/13/pageflakes-out-of-cash/

======
gscott
I have never used pageflakes, but if they don't already have a social
component like being able to see your friends start pages then they should try
adding that, investors might like the idea.

